# x nu s-a realizat, precum nu s-a realizat NICI y



## peter_pierre

Buna tuturor!
|
Tot intalnesc acest tip de constructie si doresc sa gasesc o modalitate corecta de a o traduce in engleza (in afara de cea cu NEITHER... NOR...).
|
Planul 1 nu s-a realizat, precum nu s-a realizat *NICI* planul 2 care consta in aspecte asemanatoare.
|
Which of these two variants is the correct one?
1. The plan 1 was not realized, and it was not realized *EITHER* the plan 2 which consisted in similar aspects.
2. The plan 1 was not realized, and *NOR* was realized the plan 2 which consisted in similar aspects.
|
Is there any mistake regarding the place of connectors?
Is it there any other possibility of translation (excepting the one with "_NEITHER... NOR..._"?


----------



## Reef Archer

Teme?

Prima pare incorectă dar e cea corectă.

A doua pare corectă dar e incorectă.


----------



## farscape

Opţiunea recomandată:

Plan #1 was not completed/fulfilled and neither was plan number #2, which has similar features. 

Opţiunea acceptată:

Plan #1 wast not completed/fulfilled and plan #2, which has similar features, was not completed either. 

Best,


----------



## peter_pierre

Multumesc mult pt ajutor, si imi cer scuze ca am revenit asa tarziu.
Lamuririle mi-au fost si imi sunt de mare folos.


----------

